# Good Book for Beginners



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 6, 2006)

http://www.dummies.com/WileyCDA/DummiesTitle/productCd-0764553585.html

That is the link to read about "Martial Arts for Dummies." I have recommended the book in the past, but finally sat down and read it last week (my local library transfered me a copy).

It was quite good. I have been training continously for about 16 years now and would have loved to have read this in my first couple of years of training.

It is good for someone who is trying to make sense of the different styles of martial arts and the general histories behind them. I highly recommend reading it.

Note: if you go to that link, you can read an excerpt of it in pdf format.

AoG


----------

